# installing neovim



## puppet (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello all...

I use to us freebsd for server builds around 20 years ago LOL, yeh I'm an old bugger  These days I'm using fedora and macos and wanted to to give freebsd another whirl.

Anyway using 14-current I figured neovim would be be in packages?

```
pkg install neovim
```
However it appears not, even though I have seen docs that refer to installing like that. 
Is there anyway of running it without building it from source?

Cant find much info on doing so.

Thanks


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 31, 2022)

editors/neovim is available as package for architectures FreeBSD:14:amd64 and FreeBSD:14:i386, also in a older version on FreeBSD:14:powerpc64.

If your hardware has a architecture other than mentioned above, you need to build it from ports.


----------



## puppet (Jan 31, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> editors/neovim is available as package for architectures FreeBSD:14:amd64 and FreeBSD:14:i386, also in a older version on FreeBSD:14:powerpc64.
> 
> If your hardware has a architecture other then mentioned above, you need to build it from ports.


Thanks... I am using aarch64.


----------



## Erichans (Jan 31, 2022)

puppet said:


> I use to us freebsd for server builds around 20 years ago LOL, yeh I'm an old bugger  These days I'm using fedora and macos and wanted to to give freebsd another whirl.
> 
> Anyway using 14-current I figured neovim would be be in packages?


Just curious: why would you want to track -CURRENT _and_ try using packages (as in `pkg install neovim`); as opposed to:
using/compiling -CURRENT and compiling your own software, outside the base install, from ports?

Note that, since a few years (2015), the support—and development—model has made a big change: Supported FreeBSD releases


----------



## puppet (Feb 1, 2022)

Erichans said:


> Just curious: why would you want to track -CURRENT _and_ try using packages (as in `pkg install neovim`); as opposed to:
> using/compiling -CURRENT and compiling your own software, outside the base install, from ports?
> 
> Note that, since a few years (2015), the support—and development—model has made a big change: Supported FreeBSD releases


Only reason is 13 release has no network support for parallels on m1 mac. I am playing around in there first before moving to metal.


----------

